

Show HN: Mouin, a sane way to create native mobile apps - jng
http://mouin.com/blog/2011/10/10/a-sane-way-to-create-native-mobile-apps/

======
jng
OP here. After my previous two "solo" projects (ViEmu and Codekana), I started
Mouin some time ago, now with a co-founder and with a great team of hackers.
We hope to provide a great alternative to building native mobile apps without
losing your sanity.

I'll be happy to hear your thoughts, we're trying to understand how we can
best serve this market.

------
cercata
Great idea !!! The concept of tapatalk, but expanded to any kind of website.
Does it work whit every CMS ?

~~~
jng
Thanks! It's similar, but it also builds & submits the custom-branded client
app to the app-stores.

Indeed, it can work with any CMS or HTML-creation pipeline. It's one of the
great strengths of the model.

Will have a look at Tapatalk, wasn't aware of it.

------
_pius
I'd be interested to hear how this compares to PhoneGap.

~~~
jng
Phonegap allows you to embed a standard HTML5 web site/page/app into a native
"shell", for running on iPhone/Android and submitting to the app-stores. It
also includes some advanced APIs for device access. The app you interact with
is actually a web-view control.

Mouin is a set of vendor-specific CSS extensions you can add to your regular,
online HTML content, and the Mouin client app can read these and create native
iPhone/Android/BB/J2ME OS UI controls. The UX will be more native, while
content is distributed as a regular web page.

Sorry if the explanation is complex, mobile is a really complex space right
now. Actually, PhoneGap and Mouin are similar in allowing web devs and
designers to create native mobile apps. How they allow it and the resulting
apps are radically different in every aspect.

------
ichinaski
Looks good. Gonna try it!

